# Flag Party



## tie#440 (22 Oct 2003)

I just got promoted into Flag Party, after about 5 weeks of being in cadets!!! YAY   
But I have a question: My Sargent says that sometimes we will haev to "mark time" for a really long time. But, this si all relative. What is the usual amount of time?   

Also, I am working my butt off on my Green Star lessons because my NCO says that it is possible to pass that Star in a week because I am doing so well. I will have to do some drill, which i am fine with, and write a test, which is apparently very easy. I also will have to "demonstrate my knowledge" of the GS handbook. But, I really dont have time to read the whole thing. Is there anythign specific that I need to know?

Thanks!  :cam:


----------



## leopard11 (22 Oct 2003)

First of all, ask anybody, Flag Party is very prestigious, treat it that way.  Marking time, is not hard, and you wont have to do it for that long.

Second of all, dont go off telling averybody that you are being skipped a star level, cause its not supposed to happen, you are supposed to pregress through the program not skip it all.  But the test is very easy, I came in half way through the training year when i joined, and got caught up with all the lessons, and got 100% on the test after 3 months of cadets. I had the highest mark in the course, with the next closest mark of somewhere around 80%.  i wrote the test with people who had been there the hole year and i beat all of them, so its really nothing to sweat.

And reading the hole Green star manual is not hard.  Im doing NSCE, and i read the Reference manual every night.  I could read the hole thing in one night, and its green star, red star, silver star and gold star all in one.

Good luck with the program,
Sgt Taraso


----------



## Ward1859 (1 Nov 2003)

I used to be on my corps Flag Party. Belive me, its one something to be proud of. If gives you a sence of national pride. Be proud, cadet. 

Also, (I know you didnt call it this), a lot of people call it a "Color" Party. As far as I know, it is not and should not be called one. Colors, if I am correct, are only presented to fighting units.

C/MCpl Ward


----------



## leopard11 (1 Nov 2003)

i think it has something to do with the colours being consecrated by the queen, so  your affiliated units regimental flag was consecrated by the queen or her appointment at one time or another, hence "colour"


----------



## Ward1859 (9 Nov 2003)

I wasnt quite sure..Thanks for helping =D


----------



## True Canadian (12 Nov 2003)

I was on my corps‘s Flag Party until they made me section commander last week when I got promoted to Mcpl. Flag Party is probabely the best thing to be on parade, because you come on last, and leave first and rifle drill is the best drill there is, I don‘t care what anyone says.

Green Star is super easy, I‘m doing Silver right now. I joined at the begining of the training year in 2001, didn‘t study what so ever, and passed every test, so like they other guy said it‘s nothing to sweat over.


----------



## mcpl4life (26 Oct 2004)

i am replying to this 

I was on my corps's Flag Party until they made me section commander last week when I got promoted to Mcpl. Flag Party is probabely the best thing to be on parade, because you come on last, and leave first and rifle drill is the best drill there is, I don't care what anyone says.


flag party isn`t a joke if u r in cadets and u don`t like going on parade then why don`t u quit because it isn`t all about u it is about your corp country and queen for the MOST PART.  but honestly i am the drum major of my corps but i still thing that flag party is the best place to be because it is sopposed to be the elete part of a corps atleast any ways it is at my corps. so if u did get it in 5 weeks congradulations because that means you have the best drill in your corps (better then mcpl and sargents)witch i don`t think but also don`t know


----------



## sgt_mandal (26 Oct 2004)

I've been on our sqn's flag party for 2 years now. Its teh best position and I might be getting commander after our current commander retires in a couple of months


----------



## Ranger (27 Oct 2004)

I'm on my corps flag party and have been since just before our Annual parade this past June. I love flag party and I love being a guard. Everyone else on the parade is looking up to you, and everyone is proud of you. I am definately proud to be on Flag Party and I always will remember the day I was asked to be a guard (I was a cpl) over all the other Sgt's. This past September I was double promoted to Sgt. and I was very proud of myself, but I still think that Flag Party is the best ever. 
Don't take it for granted, and don't get all egotistical about it.
It is a great position, and I'm sure they can take it away just as fast as they gave it to you.
You are representing your corps, so do it well.
Cheers,


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (27 Oct 2004)

mcpl4life said:
			
		

> i am replying to this
> 
> I was on my corps's Flag Party until they made me section commander last week when I got promoted to Mcpl. Flag Party is probabely the best thing to be on parade, because you come on last, and leave first and rifle drill is the best drill there is, I don't care what anyone says.
> 
> ...



Your a Master Corporal that just got section commander, but your also Drum Major? ???


----------



## condor888000 (27 Oct 2004)

And was on Flag party before that? ???


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

NCM's with multiple roles is a commonly seen occurrence.  Although to occupy 2 parade positions at the same time is pretty much impossible. MCpl4life please inform us as to how you managed being DM and Flag Party at the same time.

Regards,
Burrows


----------



## condor888000 (27 Oct 2004)

I misread, he doesn't claim to be on flag party.  :-[


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

I know but he said he was just moved off Flag Party to be Sec Comd so I want to know how he could have been both DM and Flag Party at the same time.

Regards,
Burrows


----------



## condor888000 (27 Oct 2004)

Darn! I misread the thing twice!!!!  :-[


----------



## mcpl4life (27 Oct 2004)

Correction troop comander sry band is a troop at my corps


----------



## THEARMYGUY (29 Oct 2004)

Congrats.  Your appointment to the flag party should be taken seriously.  You are an example to all of the other cadets in your unit regardless of your rank.  They will all look to you to see how drill and dress should look.  You should be proud to carry the flag of your country or unit, or simply to escort them or lead the escort.  I was never in a flag or colour party and I know it would have made me proud to be a cadet selected for such duties.  Remember your place in the cadet corps.  Your attitude will shape the younger cadets who look up to you.   Good luck with your new position.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (30 Oct 2004)

mcpl4life said:
			
		

> Correction troop comander sry band is a troop at my corps



If I am correct (which I hope I am) a troop is a platton. Which I understand I treat my band as any other platoon, and I take pride in the fact that there drill as a platoon is better than the other platoons that form up as platoons regularly. However How can you be a section commander and the IC? Or is the IC some one else and are you just Drum Major which is possible.
Regards,


----------



## THEARMYGUY (30 Oct 2004)

"Oh what a tangled web we weave, when at first we practice to deceive!"  It's all too complicated for me to figure out.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Buschgirl427 (4 Sep 2005)

i was selected to be the flag party commander for VACSTC this year(2005) for the final sunset parade!! it was great and a lot of work. you had to be prepared for no free time, lol!! it was awesome!!


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Sep 2005)

being a flag party commander or guard is a great honor.  I was flag party for my corps at our ACR this year and it was a very good experience.  It is a great position to have earned.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (27 Oct 2005)

Flag Party #1. 
Congrats.
You shoudl feel proud. as a first year cadet to become part of the flag party. YOu show them how cadets should be and you'll go far the way your going in the organization.
again
Congrats.


----------



## Dane (27 Oct 2005)

To the initial questions, depending on the format your flag party is using (the one that seems to be at a majority of Army cadets events vis a vis the proper format) you should not be marking time for anything more than about 30 seconds, after forms and after the counter march. THe real dictator of time will be how many forms you do.


----------



## yoman (27 Oct 2005)

I never end up marking time for more then 15 seconds if that. At least that`s how it works at my wing.


----------



## Slim (29 Oct 2005)

Cadets shouldn't have flags...


























...Just kidding. ;D

Cheers  

Slim


----------



## Burrows (31 Oct 2005)

Dickin,
Learn to read dates.

I'm closing this as to prevent further necromancy.


----------

